# DIY Fish Stand Cover



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys i just wanted to share what i built. 

the fish tank i bought came with a metal stand. 
it looked really un-appealing in my room with everything visible beneath it.

so i found a box of laminate flooring in my basement, and decided to buy some trim from home depot and build something around that metal stand. 

i am using Velcro to attach the boards to the steel frame. 

i think it came out fairly well for 30-40 bucks. 

let me know what you guys think.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

looks good bud, Velcro was a great idea.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks good, does the job and not too expensive.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I like it what a good idea. How about a canopy lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice~!


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I know what you mean about those steel stands and aquarium cabinets cost a fortunate!

It looks great, you get the pride of knowing you designed and built it yourself and best of all, you used existing materials you had laying around!


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

pat3612 said:


> I like it what a good idea. How about a canopy lol


hehe the canopy will be a future project 

thanks guys  it turned out alright lol


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job, looks better than the steel thats for sure.

i covered my stand using melamine, and then cut up some old baseboards i had, painted it a darker brown, and used it as a framing around it.
the tank is against the wall, so i just made it on 3 sides, all one piece so when i need to maintenance, i just slide it out. melamine isnt too cheap, but cheaper than buying a wooden stand. i also made DIY aquarium hood out of fluoreescent light drop ceiling cover, fastened to egg crate so it doesnt warp, i got two heavy steel "u" shaped brackets over it to prevent the tank from bowing outwards since its is an old tank and the plastic supports have broken off, it also weighs it down in the case arowana or pbass decide to jump.


----------

